
Google rejects plans to fight sexual harassment and boost diversity - hellllllllooo
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/jun/19/google-alphabet-shareholder-meeting-protest-sexual-harassment
======
bcheung
So what were the ACTUAL proposals?

The article seems kind of sensationalized without letting us come to our own
conclusions by reading the actual proposals.

~~~
mdorazio
Yeah, all the articles reporting this are kind of sensationalized. I had to
dig up the actual proposal list from their shareholder meeting page [1] (click
the proxy statement link for the full text). Some of the proposals are simple
and would have made some sense to ratify, others are completely impractical or
just bad business.

[1] [https://abc.xyz/investor/other/annual-
meeting/](https://abc.xyz/investor/other/annual-meeting/)

------
deogeo
> Google removed its policy of forced arbitration regarding sexual assault
> [..] A representative from Verily, a research organization owned by Alphabet
> and staffed largely by temporary workers, on Wednesday asked why contractors
> like himself did not have the same protections.

We really shouldn't frame not being coerced into giving up our rights as a
'protection'.

~~~
hellllllllooo
Within this context the removal of the policy for contractors helps protect
them from sexual harassment by increasing the potential downside for those
doing the harassment.

